# Inflatables are taking over my neighborhood!



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I despise inflatables.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

GhostTown said:


> I despise inflatables.


I used to, but I appreciate the Halloween spirit that moves people to decorate! 

I also appreciate the ease of instant Halloween vs. weeks or months of tortured propmaking and set up. Someday I will be really old and I will be too feeble to set up. I will grab an inflatable and set up for Halloween then. It is a cheaper and easier way to go.

It's just hard to wait to display. Everybody is ooohing and aaaahing and excited...and my naked yard is sad.


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

I do an indoor & outdoor set up. I set up one of the windows. It's suposed to be a sitting room in an abandoned funeral home. Aged walls, haunted portrait, and a small table with some flickering candles and a skull. Anywhos, I also made and laminated a sign for the yard letting neighbors know that our house will be set up by the 18th (my b-day). The neighbors kept driving by really slow last weekend end when they saw me testing our electrical decor, and bringing out the other decorations to check for damage from our move this past spring.

Maybe you could make a sign to let your neighbors know your haunt is coming and to watch out for it.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Cool thing is that you have a lot of people in your neighborhood that decorate for Halloween. I don't get to many in my hood wish I did it's almost like the little ones get something every third house. As for inflatables I don't use them for Halloween just like making my own decorations. People keep stopping by and asking if I am setting up yet and all I can say wish I had a little more time


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

hollow said:


> I used to, but I appreciate the Halloween spirit that moves people to decorate!
> 
> I also appreciate the ease of instant Halloween vs. weeks or months of tortured propmaking and set up. Someday I will be really old and I will be too feeble to set up. I will grab an inflatable and set up for Halloween then. It is a cheaper and easier way to go.



I see your point.

They just remind me of xmas, and of a particular house that I'm forced to be associated with that uses about 20 inflatables and nine tons (or tonnes, depending on your location) of other crap that looks completely horrid.

I guess I'm a "less is more" type of guy. Some people just over use stuff too much for me. Inflatables tend to be one of them.


----------



## bringjoy (Aug 28, 2005)

hollow said:


> Someday I will be really old and I will be too feeble to set up. I will grab an inflatable and set up for Halloween then. It is a cheaper and easier way to go.


 as an avid hater of inflatables (yet an open-minded person with a soft-spot for the oldsters) you really got me thinking! I may have to make allowances for old folks, yet for the most part, the neighbors using inflatables in my neighborhoods were upscale yuppies. THe older folks didn't do any decorating (and I'll be 50 next month so when *I* say old, i'm talking over 70, lol). last OCT i moved to yet another new neighborhood and 95% of my neighbors are over 55 -- not a single house had any decor up and there was not a single TOT on Halloween it was very sad for me. makes it hard to get up the energy to do a yard display at all.

HOLLOW: i'm curious why u can't put your outdoor decor up earlier if u want to so badly? I have all my indoor decor up already -- perhaps that could help satisfy you until u feel ready to go outdoors?


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

bringjoy.... I'm in Nampa and the neighborhood I'm in is almost all retirees. They do little bits of decor, but nothing that stands out. Thankfully no inflatables. I love them all though, even if they did the blow ups.


----------



## beebs (Sep 20, 2011)

Honestly, other than my small graveyard, I have nothing for the front yard. Everything is concentrated in the garage. Although, my husband insists that he not have to mow because it makes the house look spookier....  Maybe a blow up is a good way to make my front yard look more appealing?


----------



## bringjoy (Aug 28, 2005)

GhostTown said:


> bringjoy.... I'm in Nampa and the neighborhood I'm in is almost all retirees. They do little bits of decor, but nothing that stands out. Thankfully no inflatables. I love them all though, even if they did the blow ups.



Hey GhostTown! My first year in Idaho i decorated a friend's house in Nampa inside and out and the neighbors loved it! the yard display was pretty elaborate and took several days to set-up so we had kids and entire families walking by to check out all the new additions! it was awesome and tons of TOTs on Halloween.

Next couple years i was in Boise and again, there were tons of TOTs and many houses with decor up. Now i'm in Meridian and...well....it's just very sad as i said


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

I think inflatables are great for those who like them. I am not a fan of them myself in my own display but I have seen lots of displays that have them and they seem to fit. I think in the last few years inflatables and taken a step forward adding motion and creativity to each piece. I enjoy seeing the horse pulled hearse, giant spiders, gargoyles that turn their heads etc. I wish I could get all my neighbors to just put out a pumpkin on their porch I would even donate it! So I suppose you are lucky that your neighbors support Halloween. I say just add some of your Halloween now so you can get in the spirit earlier.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I now you're just venting and I get it but yeah...I'd be happy if anyone else on my street decorated at all.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I have 2 BIG decorators, a couple inflatable folks, and a few blown mold decorators near me. I get that whole feeling left out thing. 

So, I love to put up little displays early in the month. 

A fake jack or two, my countdown clock, maybe a goofy this or that. I've purposely re-purchased that first (goofy by my standards now) mask I ever bought at 12, to put on a crow, to sit out early in the month, and disappear on Halloween, banish back to storage. But, everyone knows the REAL setup only begins that final week...


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm not fan of them either. But, if someone had a huge yard and had 20 or 30 of them set up, that might look cool.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Im a fan and am sadly addicted, however, I dont think they look as cool piled into a yard without any rime or reason. I like them to be incorporated into my theme and have a place. I wont put all of them out each year either,since Ive got my own home, I dont have years and years of experience yard decorating, but I know I will be rotating out my inflatables to keep the look fresh. 

This year Im using my headless horseman inflatable along with some inflatable trees. Ive amassed a decent collection of fake pumpkins and blowmold pumpkins that will be all around the horseman. This will be my main yard display 2 weeks up to Halloween. 

The beginning of October I will setup my Happy Halloween inflatable globe to let others know its coming  Just a taste. Probably some orange lights on the house then as well. 

The night of, I will add my big cemetery archway to my garage (last year was a 12ft haunted house) so people will walk through that to get into the main setup inside. The inflatable also serves as a way to block the left and right side of my garage door I dont want people trying to get through, basically making a door sized entryway inside. 

I have plans for a few others and will have to see how they look out there, but some of us inflatable enthusiasts have attention to design with our displays and wont be throwing everything out on the lawn. I wont put something out if it doesnt make sense to the theme or design.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

You know, I'm not a fan of halloween inflatables either however... We did buy the Simpson's Tree House of horror ones they were making. Unfortuately the company never completed the set but we do have a Bart and Homer. We didn't put them up last year, and the neighbor kids asked up over the weekend if we were going to put out Homer and Bart 'cause they loved them. 

So, they will have a special corner of the yard to showcase them this year.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

While I despise inflatables, I'd be thrilled to see my neighborhood being taken over by them or any sort of Halloween decor. I'm sure there will be few that pop up a week or so before Halloween, but I'd really like to see some early signs of Halloween spirit. And even though I hate the things now, I'm almost sure if they'd been around when my kids were little, they would have loved them and we would have had at least one. Back then, we had plywood cutouts of cute witches, ghosts, and pumpkins. Not really much difference I guess.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I kind of wanted the Pac Man one from Walmart last year but I don't use inflatables and it was too expensive. They all sold before clearance, oh well!

The people at the end of the street have lots of inflatables and blow molds. They have pieces for every holiday, even Thanksgiving and Easter! Lots of things I haven't seen in stores so they're either older pieces or mail ordered. They've started decorating the front door/small patio area with more standard decorations the past few years. I figure it gets people to come down the street!


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't like the look of inflatables as I find them tacky looking. But, I do appreciate that those that scatter their lawn with them at least have a little Halloween spirit.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I like the point that inflatables make it easier for older folks to continue decorating even after they are less physically capable of the hardcore display--I might have to bring that to my mother's attention. They also store easily so people with little room for storage can still have a large decoration. I appreciate that somebody who has one [or more] cares enough about the holiday to have spent some money on a prop and taken the time to put it up. That all said, I don't want one in my yard and I'm pleased that neither next door neighbor has one.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm more of a blow mold girl myself, not an inflatable fan unless they're used properly or incorporated in some fashion to other things, but they're better than nothing.

Around here it's usually people with young kids that do the inflatables. Kids love them for some reason, I guess cause they're big & colorful.

I put out 2 plastic pumpkin buckets with mums in them & that was my beginning to decorate outside. This weekend I'll put out my plastic blow molds around the outside of the house & some paper decorations & maybe lights on the windows.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I don't have a strong aversion to inflatables - don't think I'll be getting any time soon, but they don't upset me. I am just happy to see decorations. 

The ones that do them in my neighborhood are usually families with small children. They definitely are more little kid friendly and not as intimidating or scary, so it's a good thing for the really little ones... I generally don't get too many under 5 TOTs coming up my driveway despite my display only being spooky and not gory with no jump scares. But the ones that are brave enough get lots of candy. 

And I agree, the inflatables I've seen the last few years are actually kind of cool... I really liked the Headless Horseman and the horse-drawn hearse with the animated coffin in the back.


----------



## Pumpkin Eater (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't like inflatables. If that was the only thing I had, I wouldn't put it out. Put a little effort into it people!!


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

I appreciate anyone who takes the time and effort to decorate for Halloween as well....Way To Go!!! Although personally I am not a fan of inflatibles (for ANY season) in my yard. They are usually TOT'r freindly, easy to set up and tear down. Hey it helps to spread the spirit of Halloween through a neighborhood and I am all for that!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Meh, some _can't_ put the effort into it so it's great for them. If I had young kids I'd probably have one too or maybe when it all gets too much I'll get one. I like the idea of having one up until Halloween then taking it down for the real display.

I've only ever bought one & then only because it was on sale for $5. I've donated it the fire dept. for their Fall Fest. It was a cute 7ft. tall Frankenstein & the price is what possessed me to buy it. The fire dept. can use it more than I can & it was a huge pain the arse for me anyway trying to keep the darn thing upright in our gale force winds every year.


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

For my 2 cents I really don't care for the inflatables either. We have one - only because it was a gift and I feel obligated to use it. It's a Frankenstein type monster but we did try to use it differently and put a chain around it's neck and have our crazy doctor hauling him to his lab. I always feel a little cheap putting it up but oh well.

I would echo others here and say I wish anyone else in my neighborhood would even put a couple pumpkins on the front step - at least they have been very positive and supportive of the madness in our yard..LOL.


----------



## LurkerNDdark (Sep 9, 2010)

Many people are not devoted _artistes _like us.  Inflatables aren't my thing (athough that crouching cat from Spirit is kind of cute -- maybe in the side yard with a giant snake or rat in its paws), but even a blow-mold jack-o-lantern is better than nothing. As long as there is something, people will be attracted to the area, and our displays will stand out all the more.


----------



## Minakitty (Jul 29, 2011)

LurkerNDdark said:


> Many people are not devoted _artistes _like us.  Inflatables aren't my thing (athough that crouching cat from Spirit is kind of cute -- maybe in the side yard with a giant snake or rat in its paws), but even a blow-mold jack-o-lantern is better than nothing. As long as there is something, people will be attracted to the area, and our displays will stand out all the more.


That is the only inflatable we have, and will ever have. My brave husband just installed it on the lower roof last night. I think it will look nice up there, like it's going to pounce in some imaginary reality. Also, it keeps it out of the way of our yard and porch decorations, where it would just clash.

There's a house a few blocks away that has a veritable sea of inflatables in their yard, but we've seen small children helping with the setup. It's not our style, but even a single, uncarved pumpkin makes us smile.


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

GhostTown said:


> I despise inflatables.


Meee too! Cheesy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the thoughts and replies!

I do appreciate the spirit of any Halloween decor. It DEF makes me feel the season! And if you like inflatables, I am not putting you down! Rock the inflatables! 

I think I am jealous! My husband alerted me to the inflatable horde by saying "You have competition!" I was like "gasp!" When he drove me down to the area, he showed me 6 houses all outdoing each other with tons of inflatables! And children and their parents were walking by and pointing! I was like- me! my! stuff! Wahhhhhhhhhhh! I want to be the Hallloween Lady.

And I came out to my car this am to a nice broken windshield. Thanks kids/thug life/God knows what. That is why I cannot set up yet.

One guy has an inflatable spider that moves its pinchers and head. The kids are DIGGING it! 

Anyway, you guys are great! I love coming here and throwing stuff out and reading the comments. makes my day!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

LurkerNDdark said:


> Many people are not devoted _artistes _like us.  Inflatables aren't my thing (athough that crouching cat from Spirit is kind of cute -- maybe in the side yard with a giant snake or rat in its paws), but even a blow-mold jack-o-lantern is better than nothing. As long as there is something, people will be attracted to the area, and our displays will stand out all the more.


Too dang funny! I am a bit full of myself apparently! No one understands me! sob! My work...my "art!" hehehehe


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 14, 2010)

I only have one inflatable I use and that is a giant pumpkin  I have a large tree like bush in the front yard that has a flat top. So I mount the inflatable on plywood and put it on the top of the tree. I live near a busy street and you can see the pumpkin from the road since its so high up. this is great advertisement for my home haunt, as people drive by and see it then wonder what the hell is going on. So i get allot of curious people that drive to my house and then spread the word around town of my display! To me my inflatable is like a zapping fly trap that you hang on your porch.....attracts all the little flys to my house and WAAACK! scare the crap out of them ! lets just say since i put up my inflatable I get around two to three hundred ToTrs on halloween night!
I do agree that inflatables can be over done. but think of it this way.... we are the 1% of people that go all out for Halloween...we are the ELITE!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

_I must secretly admit that I do really like that large inflatable black cat. _


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

I live in a rural area, and the people around here are inflatables-mad; this is seen more around Christmas though. At Christmastime every other house is sporting at least one inflatable. We do have someone down the street with one of those ginormous horse-and-hearse [or whatever it is] Halloween inflatables. Takes up thier whole yard. 

The main problem as I see it, is that a majority of these inflatables, Halloween OR Christmas is that they spend the vast majority of their time either half or completely deflated. I am not a fan of this trend, and I find half-inflated inflatables to be pretty funny... and also an eyesore, but taste differs and so I tolerate.


----------



## Aaaprn (Aug 18, 2011)

GhostTown said:


> _I must secretly admit that I do really like that large inflatable black cat. _


 I have witnesses even!!!! I never...ever... thought... !!! Never mind that he tried to hide it with tiny, black print...


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Uh oh.........


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

for those saying it takes no effort to setup one of these things, you probably never have done so because I have plenty of them that take up alot of time and effort to setup. My 12ft Inflatable haunted house took all day, also securing them to stuff so they dont blow away. A reason why I like them is because it has a wow factor for the kiddies. I dont have children but they are certainly a sirens call for young'uns to come and get candy and that in turn draws in the parents who could appreciate the decor once inside my house or horrors, lol. 

I like that they have a polished look to them and not alot of people will devote the time to maintain their stuff. If they start sagging they wont try to repair them and just leave as is, or will just throw away and buy new. They either dont have time for repairs, dont care or dont know any better. I feel sad to see sagging ones and laugh as well, I dont like when they are neglected and feel they are an eyesore as well, but I wont be bashing people about it either. It would be nice to see more support for Halloween in any form lately, really.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

deleting text


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I think inflatables are getting better. However there are a lot that are still too "cute". Rock on for those who like cute. For me, Halloween is never cute.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

deleting text


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

id rather see inflatables than nothing. at least theyre doing SOMETHING. maybe they dont have time, or money or creativity to decorate on their own. at least it is a show of (somewhat) effort. 

i would guess (and this is a generous guess) only 20% of my medium sized (~100 or so homes) neighborhood does ANYTHING. so, as much as i dont like the blow up kind of decos... it is SOMETHING. and way better than a dark, sad, un halloweenified house....


----------



## devilangel (Sep 13, 2006)

well we do use inflatables in out yard for hallloween,,we have the horse drawn pumpkin hearse, the old truck hearse, a large string of pumpkins, a pumpkin with a ghost anda new on this year a 9 ft haunted tree think may get the scarecrow on pumpkin too we have a large yard and will use on one side of the yard that is very dark We will not have the cemetary this year as a neighbor has cancer and is not doing very well at all , do not want them to have to sit and see that all the time so this year will b cutesy oh well we still did something
guess u al would not approve of our yard but the kids will love it and after all isnt that whats it all about??


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

devilangel said:


> well we do use inflatables in out yard for hallloween,,we have the horse drawn pumpkin hearse, the old truck hearse, a large string of pumpkins, a pumpkin with a ghost anda new on this year a 9 ft haunted tree think may get the scarecrow on pumpkin too we have a large yard and will use on one side of the yard that is very dark We will not have the cemetary this year as a neighbor has cancer and is not doing very well at all , do not want them to have to sit and see that all the time so this year will b cutesy oh well we still did something
> guess u al would not approve of our yard but the kids will love it and after all isnt that whats it all about??


i think in your situation that is extremely considerate and to be commended  

but, as i said, any display is ok with me lololol


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

If you like inflatables--use them. It's just not my preference. However you choose to decorate is just as valid as how the rest of use do. I find glitter abominable, but lots of folks on the list love it and that's OK, too. Do what you like because it's right for you. I also think it's remarkably considerate of you to take your neighbor's feelings into account.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

I want this one.

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/rb-jason-7ft-inflatable/

As an advertisement for my haunt.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I like inflatables but I dont do gore, I also wouldnt like my inflatables to have fake blood on it.With this in mind, you wont see me making a thread about how much I dislike it and why. Like others have said, each one of us has our own personal tastes and I dont think bashing anyones tastes in how they decorate benefits us as an online community. Im not liking this thread because of the negativity with one of my types of personal tastes in decor.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

devilangel said:


> well we do use inflatables in out yard for hallloween,,we have the horse drawn pumpkin hearse, the old truck hearse, a large string of pumpkins, a pumpkin with a ghost anda new on this year a 9 ft haunted tree think may get the scarecrow on pumpkin too we have a large yard and will use on one side of the yard that is very dark We will not have the cemetary this year as a neighbor has cancer and is not doing very well at all , do not want them to have to sit and see that all the time so this year will b cutesy oh well we still did something
> guess u al would not approve of our yard but the kids will love it and after all isnt that whats it all about??



Devilangel, I bet your yard is awesome. And I know kids love inflatables. They are very cool. I bought the pumpkin carriage with the two horses, but had to send it back because it wouldn't inflate.

I am actually JEALOUS of the attention the inflatables in our neighborhood are getting! And I have stated over and over again that inflatables are fine! any Halloween decoration is fine! Some one else stated that even an uncarved pumpkin is a wonderful sight on Halloween.

I think it is very considerate of you all not to put up a cemetery when your neighbor is so ill. 

I know your yard looks great, bright, very festive, and makes all children who see it very happy! And that is what it is about. Please do not think anybody has to approve of your decorations! We each do what we like.
Please have a great Halloween season!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

hollow said:


> First of all, I appreciate all Halloween decorations. All! I do like inflatables for their ease of set up and WOW! factor. They make a yard look great, blah blah blah etc.
> 
> I have alot of homes decorated in my hood...and ALL of them are inflatables. Again, fun to look at, glad they are there, but it gives me anxiety. It takes at least 2 days for me to set up, and I refuse to set up until at least the 2nd week in October. All my Halloween gooodness is unable to be unleashed.
> 
> ...


Yes, my bashing is totally out of control. Moderators, please delete this thread for my hateful attacks on Inflatables. I don't know how to contact the mods, and I can't find a report button, so somebody please report this thread and have it removed. My kid has to use the computer and is being very pushy so I am not able to do so. I enjoy the festiveness inflatables bring, but am jealous of their ease of set up and how attractive kids find them, etc. I am sorry that offended people.


----------



## Aaaprn (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello. My name is Aaaprn and I have thoughts about inflatables...


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Aaaprn said:


> Hello. My name is Aaaprn and I have thoughts about inflatables...



hehehehe...... You're an "inflatables" junkie. What a weirdo!


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

deleting text


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

hollow said:


> Yes, my bashing is totally out of control. Moderators, please delete this thread for my hateful attacks on Inflatables. I don't know how to contact the mods, and I can't find a report button, so somebody please report this thread and have it removed. My kid has to use the computer and is being very pushy so I am not able to do so. I enjoy the festiveness inflatables bring, but am jealous of their ease of set up and how attractive kids find them, etc. I am sorry that offended people.


Did I miss something? It seemed like a very civilized discussion to me. I just thought we were sharing opinions; didn't notice anything offensive.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I would rather use inflatables for xmas but every year they get buried in snow and are never seen so I would like to add some for halloween IF I could find some clearanced. They seem to fly off the shelves first


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I'd send you 100 Halloween inflatables if you sent me your snow.


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Keep in mind that some people don't have basements, barns, storage sheds, or large garages to keep a big amount of props in. As several have pointed out, they are big & showy but will compact down to a small size for storage. I can see where they'd not fit in with creepy & scary setups but many kids (& adults) do love them.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Deadna said:


> I would rather use inflatables for xmas...


Oh I LOVE the Christmas inflatables. Some of them are ridiculously cute, which works for me for Christmas.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Madame Leota said:


> Did I miss something? It seemed like a very civilized discussion to me. I just thought we were sharing opinions; didn't notice anything offensive.


Was thinking the same thing; I actually scrolled back up looking for the flames... which didn't exist, as far as I can tell. 

Everyone likes different stuff, and even I think the inflatable black cat is pretty cute. I think my main beef with these things is that they tend not to be maintained, and the owners just seem not to care - at least around here. No blanket-bombast of inflatables-lovers was intended.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

GhostTown said:


> _I must secretly admit that I do really like that large inflatable black cat. _


That is the one inflatable that I LOVE and want to get for next year......only cuz it's a cat......of course!


----------



## halloweenlurker (Nov 3, 2010)

Mr. Gris said:


> I think inflatables are great for those who like them. I am not a fan of them myself in my own display but I have seen lots of displays that have them and they seem to fit. I think in the last few years inflatables and taken a step forward adding motion and creativity to each piece. I enjoy seeing the horse pulled hearse, giant spiders, gargoyles that turn their heads etc. I wish I could get all my neighbors to just put out a pumpkin on their porch I would even donate it! So I suppose you are lucky that your neighbors support Halloween. I say just add some of your Halloween now so you can get in the spirit earlier.


Yeah that is what i think. I have a few that i do themes with every year, so like someone else i dont put them all out every year willy nilly. I find over kill of anything tacky, but its not my yard, not my house so i dont let it bug me  

I think from what i have seen people who live in neighborhoods with lots of little kids like to do the big inflatables for the kids. That is about the only real thing the little kids in my neighborhood ohhhh and ahhhh over. PLUS its kind of easy to keep inflatables tame (which i know for me in my neighborhood i have kids from 1 year up to 50) so its hard for me to find a balance of scary and TOT little kid friendly


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

kittyvibe said:


> I like inflatables but I dont do gore, I also wouldnt like my inflatables to have fake blood on it.With this in mind, you wont see me making a thread about how much I dislike it and why. Like others have said, each one of us has our own personal tastes and I dont think bashing anyones tastes in how they decorate benefits us as an online community. Im not liking this thread because of the negativity with one of my types of personal tastes in decor.


Ok- I posted to delete b/c I didn't want to upset kittyvibe. But I guess it's ok if nobody else thinks this thread is bad. I really don't want to seem like a rude troublemaker here!


----------



## halloweenlurker (Nov 3, 2010)

GhostTown said:


> _I must secretly admit that I do really like that large inflatable black cat. _



LOL i think he is neat too, and has so many possibilities you can use him for, a body in the paws, on the roof like someone suggested. He is really neat. I have the big 2 story tall one and he is going to be my ARCH this year for the TOT to walk under


----------



## halloweenlurker (Nov 3, 2010)

kittyvibe said:


> *for those saying it takes no effort to setup one of these things, you probably never have done so *because I have plenty of them that take up alot of time and effort to setup. My 12ft Inflatable haunted house took all day, also securing them to stuff so they dont blow away. A reason why I like them is because it has a wow factor for the kiddies. I dont have children but they are certainly a sirens call for young'uns to come and get candy and that in turn draws in the parents who could appreciate the decor once inside my house or horrors, lol.
> 
> I like that they have a polished look to them and not alot of people will devote the time to maintain their stuff. If they start sagging they wont try to repair them and just leave as is, or will just throw away and buy new. They either dont have time for repairs, dont care or dont know any better. I feel sad to see sagging ones and laugh as well, I dont like when they are neglected and feel they are an eyesore as well, but I wont be bashing people about it either. It would be nice to see more support for Halloween in any form lately, really.


AMEN! to the bolded

and yeah the rest of that about the kids is why i have them 

Let me just add you rock


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

hollow said:


> Ok- I posted to delete b/c I didn't want to upset kittyvibe. But I guess it's ok if nobody else thinks this thread is bad. I really don't want to seem like a rude troublemaker here!


You don't seem rude at all to me and far from a trouble maker. Everybody's entitled to their own opinion and, no matter what it is, there will be some who disagree with you. That's what discussion is all about. If someone takes offense to anything I've read in this thread, they're taking things waaaaay too seriously.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

Hollow I read the thread since the beginning and I understood that you meant your neighbors were all set up with inflatables and you are still waiting to set up due to weather and possible theft. I also understood you never said you hated inflatables or that they disgust you in any way. This is just a topic many people chim in on every year. People like them or they dont and people make a stand often times on threads like this even if it was not your original intention. I think alot of it comes from not reading the entire thread and commenting and then another person may do the same thing etc etc. The important part here is we are all members on here and are a Halloween Family. This forum is unlike any other I have been on with its positive feel for the Spirit of Halloween and its sense of family you get from the second you log on. So dont sweat it one bit I am sure the majority know what your intentions are. 

On a side note I do a spooky cemetary but I collect and display blow molds as well...thats a whole other can of worms HAHAHAHA.


----------



## LurkerNDdark (Sep 9, 2010)

You people do realize that you are talking me into getting that black cat inflatable. I mean, if even the inflatable-dislikers like it . . .


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I wish all our neighbors would at least do a freakin' inflatable (not my favorite kind of decorating, though), blowmold or something. We are 'that' house. You know which one we are talking about. The one that sticks out like a sore thumb that gets the looks from the cranky old bats next door.

That's okay with us. They don't mind the christmas decorations, but the Halloween ones must scare them a bit. It might be the severed heads on stakes or something...or the moving eyes on the house. Either way, embrace the love and just think of how many people will come down your street. 

You know what we are doing. We are putting a single giant pumpkin blow mold in our bay window until we set up, which isn't usually until a week before Halloween. We don't use blow molds (or inflatables) in our display but this one is huge and bright. It's going to be the beacon that says it's coming... just not yet.


----------



## sturmgewehr (Oct 17, 2009)

Ya, inflatables are a pet peeve of mine. But just mine. I don't use em. Heck. I wont use em! but thats just me.Having said that, I think they work great for others though so I think they are awesome in that sense. They just don't go right with our themes. We are totally "that house" too. No one in our 'hood really does much of anything, but to be honest? That's just the way I like it! In fact, I've found myself circling our block to make sure no one has done anything! We wear the title of being "that house" as a badge of honor and a trophy we fight for every year. The slowing down of cars, and the traffic on that one night makes all the stares totally worth it! And the gawking and gossip? Well that's just what we call free advertising and publicity, baby!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> Hollow I read the thread since the beginning and I understood that you meant your neighbors were all set up with inflatables and you are still waiting to set up due to weather and possible theft. I also understood you never said you hated inflatables or that they disgust you in any way. This is just a topic many people chim in on every year. People like them or they dont and people make a stand often times on threads like this even if it was not your original intention. I think alot of it comes from not reading the entire thread and commenting and then another person may do the same thing etc etc. The important part here is we are all members on here and are a Halloween Family. This forum is unlike any other I have been on with its positive feel for the Spirit of Halloween and its sense of family you get from the second you log on. So dont sweat it one bit I am sure the majority know what your intentions are.
> 
> On a side note I do a spooky cemetary but I collect and display blow molds as well...thats a whole other can of worms HAHAHAHA.


This is how I feel as well. On that note, I wasnt commenting about any one post but the overall feeling I got when going through the thread. Nothing against hollow.

I understand everyones entitled to their opinion but I just wanted to go on record that 
I didnt appreciate a few snippy comments here and there about my character as a Halloween
enthusiast based on my use of inflatables. I admit it hurt my feelings people would think 
of us inflatable users that way. 

Saying we dont put in the effort (or have a little effort but not enough), dont care (as much as you), having little Halloween 
spirit, not Halloween enough, or have no creativity, just hurts.

I wasnt upset when you called them cheesy, tacky, you despise them, hate them, etc. 
just the further implications. If anyone feels like Im taking this too seriously,
just see how you would feel if you replaced the inflatable part with, "gore,glitter,
homemade"etc. You will see the problem.

If only the title of the thread was changed because Im sure hollow never meant this to be a 
hate on inflatables thread, just that she wasnt able to decorate and everyone else has 
stuff up. Just I think the title is misleading and and invitation for people to comment on inflatables and not her
plight with the car.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

kittyvibe said:


> This is how I feel as well. On that note, I wasnt commenting about any one post but the overall feeling I got when going through the thread. Nothing against hollow.
> 
> I understand everyones entitled to their opinion but I just wanted to go on record that
> I didnt appreciate a few snippy comments here and there about my character as a Halloween
> ...


Anyone whos says it doesnt take effort to use an inflatable has never dangled their body off a roof ledge while trying to tie a 12 ft balloon down to their roof in 60mph winds all the while gathering a crowd of neighbors gawking below saying "Careful dont fall" but never once offering to help! HAHAHA

Kittyvibe I have lots of respect for what your display contains and the work it takes to make it so wonderful. I also know it takes alot of thought into placement, repairs, positioning, atmosphere, lighting, mounting and displaying your and all other inflatable owners displays. I would love to see more pictures of it when you get it set up this year you should share them with me  Or mabye we should start a thread called "I have unleashed the inflatables"!!!!! I would love that!!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I am so sorry that you are upset. I am looking for the posts that you are referring to. 

Could you please point out the "snippy comments" about your character? 
Also I looked for "cheesy" and did not see that.

I do see many different opinions. Can you please point out the posts that are out of line so that I can help resolve?

Thanks.


kittyvibe said:


> This is how I feel as well. On that note, I wasnt commenting about any one post but the overall feeling I got when going through the thread. Nothing against hollow.
> 
> I understand everyones entitled to their opinion but I just wanted to go on record that
> I didnt appreciate a few snippy comments here and there about my character as a Halloween
> ...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

When I was growing up I don't think inflatables existed. At least not unless you counted the Macy's Day Parade. Now it seems every neighborhood has them. It is pretty cool that you can take an eight inch parachute pack of material, apply some electricity to it and nearly instantly have a parade in your own yard. I think kids like them because they remind them of the bounce houses that have also infiltrated the neighborhoods. Parents like them because they no longer have to drive to specialized restaurants or commercial buildings or parks to take their kids to see these airfilled edifaces and statutes. Plus they themselves probably tuned in every year to see the Turkey and Santa floating down Broadway or whatever NYC street it was, so it's engrained in their minds as being some sort of _normal_ thing to see.

I can see the original poster's point of view. Who's going to notice all your traditional set up of halloween items and maybe even homemade props when distracted by the parades around your house. Now instead of standing out, you are lost in a sea of nylon lit fabric!

And then it starts. Whether borne out of a seed of disgust or balloon envy, the first puffy thing enters your yard. Maybe it was that cute cat face that got you, slyly purring in your ear "You know you want to buy me! Just Do It!" or maybe it was that large, illuminated, hauntingly hypnotic 4 foot!!! spider that calmed all your fears of Arachnophobia that got you to do it. You said you would never fall victim to the nylon monsters that threatened to gobble up your neighborhood, and yet in maybe a weak moment of human frailness or pleading from your kids', you did it....you broke down and succumbed. A deflated ego for an inflated halloween yard. But take comfort in the fact that you are not alone...it really isn't your fault. It's really a case of Humans vs. the Invasion of the Inflatables and it does seem that Resistance Is Futile! But after halloween, you can take pleasure in the sad pile of material that lays at the feet of the mere mortals who stand head and feet above the nylon monsters. At least until until Christmas roles around....


_This statement has been posted by a long-time resistance member who now owns a vintage cat with moving jaw and a black and purple tarantula._


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

I am super jealous that inflatables are more popular and loved by children- in a Happy Halloween way~! I LOVE all Halloween stuff! I am excited to live in a hood that is full of Halloween decorators! The inflatables are very popular. I love seeing them...I don't think that Inflatable decorators are inferior, In fact, they are smarter. They get a yard full of Halloween goodness and everybody sees their stuff a mile away.

I am sorry to make anybody feel bad here. I love this forum and it is the brightest part of my day to chat with you folks.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah, they're not going anywhere any time soon. If anything they're more popular now than a few years ago & they're getting more intricate with moving parts.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> Anyone whos says it doesnt take effort to use an inflatable has never dangled their body off a roof ledge while trying to tie a 12 ft balloon down to their roof in 60mph winds all the while gathering a crowd of neighbors gawking below saying "Careful dont fall" but never once offering to help! HAHAHA
> 
> Kittyvibe I have lots of respect for what your display contains and the work it takes to make it so wonderful. I also know it takes alot of thought into placement, repairs, positioning, atmosphere, lighting, mounting and displaying your and all other inflatable owners displays. I would love to see more pictures of it when you get it set up this year you should share them with me  Or mabye we should start a thread called "I have unleashed the inflatables"!!!!! I would love that!!


oh my gosh, I know what you mean about that, I get that alot from the fiance when Im on the big ladder but will he go out and hold it steady? nope, lol. I appreciate your kind words and would love to see an unleashed inflatables thread,the ones not used this year will await till next year since I rotate themes. 

Hollow, I hope you get to decorate soon, I feel for your car break in, Ive experienced it before, not fun!

I get amped up too when I see decorations setup before me as well. Friendly competition? heheh Gets me fired up and I will go all out asap! :3


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

i think most of the forum will hate me but i have around 7-8 halloween inflatables


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Heck yes, I do like that black cat as well. Don't own an inflatable now, but in the future.....who knows. I love any decorating in my neighborhood or in general. Kids craft created pics of jack o'lanterns taped in the window, a few blow molds shining brightly, the old style paper, jointed skeleton on the entry way door, shoot anything and any combination of items. I get antsy as well hollow when I see decoorating beginning now or early in the month as I do not set up the main display until the week before (or in this case the weekend, or would that be two weekends with a Monday holiday). I don't do blood and gore, but creepy, eerie and startle props is my thing, but I love it all and anyone who goes any direction. I smile the whole month of October!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have some inflatables like the haunted house and have some christmas ones.I really like them they put a smile on my face when I see them.I guess I am a big kid.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

october31 said:


> i think most of the forum will hate me but i have around 7-8 halloween inflatables


I love inflatables go october31!!!!


----------



## grogan81 (Sep 27, 2010)

Personally I don't care for inflatables and won't use them. However if other people want to use them for Halloween then do so by all means. I want people to decorate for Halloween and if inflatables make it easier for people to do so I am all for them. And if you don't want to use them then don't. I think people will appreciate the effort you make to decorate your place no matter how you do it,inflatables or no.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

the only one i have is a JOL one and its not in the greatest shape. 

im thinking of dragging it up to the end of the driveway (and adding some more lights up in it) to help ToT know were open for business down this way. theres a pretty long, dark stretch of road from the newer part of the neighborhood to ours.... I wont do that till the 30'th though. while ive never had a problem with theft, or having anything disappear, but I don't want to invite trouble, either. And if its at the very end of the driveway, the dog may or may not react to it, other than watching them. coming near the house (where the rest of my stuff is) is another story...


----------

